# Comunicato ufficiale del Milan su decisione TAS



## Moffus98 (28 Giugno 2019)

È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20: 
"Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."


----------



## Anguus (28 Giugno 2019)

Il cinese dava la colpa a Berlusconi, Elliott da la colpa a Berlusconi e al cinese, arriverà qualcuno che darà la colpa a Berlusconi, al cinese e a Elliott..magari con la promessa di "Riportare il Milan ai vertici del calcio europeo.." . Ma andate a fare in culo


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20:
> "Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
> L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
> AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."


Bene, direi che è ufficiale il progetto giovani.

Vedremo come andrà a finire.

Per me è un progetto fallimentare in partenza e il Milan farà una fatica bestiale anche solo ad essere competitivo in Italia, in Europa non vale neanche la pena parlarne.


----------



## kipstar (28 Giugno 2019)

riportare il milan dove merita di stare.......ovviamente mancano i tempi di tutto.......tra quanti anni ? 5 ...10.....boh.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20:
> "Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
> L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
> AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."


Comunicato che non spiega nulla di ciò che accadrà l’anno prossimo. Non si sa se potranno sbatterti fuori di nuovo, rebus sic stantibus pare proprio di sì. Mi sembra un comunicato buttato lì tanto per indorare la pillola, sono sconcertato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20:
> "Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
> L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
> AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."



Operazione che condivido, era ora di chiudere questa storia.
Detto questo il comunicato sembra scritto coi piedi da uno stordito..

Ma si può sapere chi diavolo cura la comunicazione al Milan??
Nel 2019 comunicare bene è fondamentale, SVEGLIA!


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

Futuro sempre più positivohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2019)

mah io continuo a non capire ,il prossimo triennio da quale anno parte e in quale anno dobbiamo raggiungere il break even point?


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Il cinese dava la colpa a Berlusconi, Elliott da la colpa a Berlusconi e al cinese, arriverà qualcuno che darà la colpa a Berlusconi, al cinese e a Elliott..magari con la promessa di "Riportare il Milan ai vertici del calcio europeo.." . Ma andate a fare in culo



In questo comunicato accennano due volte a "LA" proprietà precedente. Quindi Yonghong Li. Nessun accenno alla gestione Berlusconi.


----------



## Fabiuz90 (28 Giugno 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mah io continuo a non capire ,il prossimo triennio da quale anno parte e in quale anno dobbiamo raggiungere il break even point?


Devono ancora dircelo...con quest'accordo la sentenza del break even nel 2021 è annullata...adesso la commissione giudicante dirà cosa dobbiamo fare...


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2019)

Squalifica x il triennio 16-18,poi passeranno a quello 17-19 e ci squalificheranno di nuovo e così via fino all'infinito.Siamo finiti.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20:
> "Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
> L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
> AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."



Tutto questo è molto sconfortante, quel "riportare il Milan dove merita di stare" è un mantra che ripetono sempre,ma non si sa quando e se accadrà mai.Non ci resta che accettare le cose così come stanno e vedere che succederà,si vive alla giornata.


----------



## sunburn (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunicato che non spiega nulla di ciò che accadrà l’anno prossimo. Non si sa se potranno sbatterti fuori di nuovo, rebus sic stantibus pare proprio di sì. Mi sembra un comunicato buttato lì tanto per indorare la pillola, sono sconcertato.


Rebus sic stantibus, saremo fuori dai parametri sicuramente per il periodo 17/18/19 e quasi certamente per il periodo 18/19/20. Sconcertato è dir poco!


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20:
> "Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
> L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
> AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."



Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## sunburn (28 Giugno 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mah io continuo a non capire ,il prossimo triennio da quale anno parte e in quale anno dobbiamo raggiungere il break even point?



Monitorano il triennio, scartando il più vecchio di anno in anno. Ora ci hanno escluso per i trienni 15/16/17 e 16/17/18. Fra qualche mese valuteranno il periodo 17/18/19, poi l'anno prossimo il periodo 18/19/20 ecc


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Monitorano il triennio, scartando il più vecchio di anno in anno. Ora ci hanno escluso per i trienni 15/16/17 e 16/17/18. Fra qualche mese valuteranno il periodo 17/18/19, poi l'anno prossimo il periodo 18/19/20 ecc



Ah ecco ora capisco ,grazie


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20:
> "Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
> L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
> AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."



Ci siamo messi a pecora.
È finita.


----------



## overlord (28 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Monitorano il triennio, scartando il più vecchio di anno in anno. Ora ci hanno escluso per i trienni 15/16/17 e 16/17/18. Fra qualche mese valuteranno il periodo 17/18/19, poi l'anno prossimo il periodo 18/19/20 ecc



Direi che non è assolutamente così.altrimenti che accordo hanno fatto? dai non stiamo parlando di peracottari allo sbaraglio.
Ps. Nessuno mai vi dirà i precisi termini in queste giornate altrimenti altre società senza fare nomi potrebbero insorgere. Aspettate con pazienza i dettagli che usciranno piano piano.


----------



## FreddieM83 (28 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Monitorano il triennio, scartando il più vecchio di anno in anno. Ora ci hanno escluso per i trienni 15/16/17 e 16/17/18. Fra qualche mese valuteranno il periodo 17/18/19, poi l'anno prossimo il periodo 18/19/20 ecc



Premesso che hai ragione nell'indicare il meccanismo di valutazione della Uefa, penso che così non avrebbe senso l'accettazione volontaria da parte del milan. Poco prima che arrivasse il comunicato ufficiale del milan ho provato a dare una possibile chiave di lettura (personale sia chiaro) nel topic "Confusione e reazioni all'esclusione dall'EL"


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunicato che non spiega nulla di ciò che accadrà l’anno prossimo. Non si sa se potranno sbatterti fuori di nuovo, rebus sic stantibus pare proprio di sì. Mi sembra un comunicato buttato lì tanto per indorare la pillola, sono sconcertato.



Dubito sarà così...il Milan aveva fatto ricorso ad una sentenza che dava il break even al 2021. Ora ha sottoscritto un lodo arbitrale transattivo che dubito assai sia peggiorativo della sentenza...il problema è che temo che non sapremo mai cosa c'è scritto nell'accordo perché, a differenza della sentenza, nessuna delle parti ha l'obbligo di renderlo pubblico


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Rebus sic stantibus, saremo fuori dai parametri sicuramente per il periodo 17/18/19 e quasi certamente per il periodo 18/19/20. Sconcertato è dir poco!



Che verosimilmente non saranno tenuti in considerazione visto L'accordo sottoscritto


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2019)

Ottima notizia!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dubito sarà così...il Milan aveva fatto ricorso ad una sentenza che dava il break even al 2021. Ora ha sottoscritto un lodo arbitrale transattivo che dubito assai sia peggiorativo della sentenza...il problema è che temo che non sapremo mai cosa c'è scritto nell'accordo perché, a differenza della sentenza, nessuna delle parti ha l'obbligo di renderlo pubblico


Può essere, non credi però che il tifoso del Milan abbia un minimo diritto di sapere a cosa si andrà incontro? 
Non credi che si debba essere chiari e spiegare se avrá un senso disputare il campionato 2019/2020? Se giocheremo per raggiungere un obiettivo?
Non so ragazzi, io la penso così.


----------



## markjordan (28 Giugno 2019)

adesso ha senso vendere donnarumma a luglio , a giugno era sprecarlo
si riparte , magari non da -30 annui ma almeno hai chiuso col passato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> È di pochi minuti fa il comunicato ufficiale del Milan, che commenta cosi la decisione del TAS riguardante l'esclusione dall'EL 2019/20:
> "Il Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport (TAS) ha pronunciato un lodo arbitrale transattivo (consent award) che ratifica l'accettazione volontaria da parte di AC Milan di un'esclusione di un anno dalle competizioni europee per le violazioni della normativa UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario relative ai periodi triennali 2014-2017 e 2015-2018.
> L'attuale azionista di maggioranza ha rilevato il controllo del Club nel luglio 2018, ereditando consistenti e accumulate perdite, dopo che la proprietà precedente di AC Milan si era resa inadempiente ai debiti. Tali perdite e le conseguenti violazioni dei parametri del FFP, riconducibili alla gestione della proprietà precedente, hanno generato le sanzioni dell'UEFA. Pur nella profonda amarezza per il fatto che i nostri tifosi non potranno seguire la propria squadra nella prossima UEFA Europa League, il Club riconosce e rispetta il Financial Fair Play. AC Milan prende atto che non c'è altra via che accettare le sanzioni per poter intraprendere un percorso di ritorno al pieno rispetto delle regole.
> AC Milan conferma il massimo impegno per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare, ai vertici del calcio europeo. La sanzione odierna rappresenterà un ulteriore stimolo a massimizzare gli sforzi per rientrare nei parametri del FFP e allo stesso tempo consolidare la competitività del Club, riportando AC Milan in uno scenario di sostenibilità e di un futuro sempre più positivo."



Tu quoque, Boban, fili mi?


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> adesso ha senso vendere donnarumma a luglio , a giugno era sprecarlo
> si riparte , magari non da -30 annui ma almeno hai chiuso col passato



Credo che la questione cessioni a giugno o luglio non cambi di una virgola la nostra posizione se le valutazioni saranno fatte già l'anno prossimo.
E da quel che si legge pare cosi (ma non ci credo assolutamente).


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Può essere, non credi però che il tifoso del Milan abbia un minimo diritto di sapere a cosa si andrà incontro?
> Non credi che si debba essere chiari e spiegare se avrá un senso disputare il campionato 2019/2020? Se giocheremo per raggiungere un obiettivo?
> Non so ragazzi, io la penso così.



Sicuramente sarebbe non giusto ma giustissimo informare il tifoso sui termini dell'accordo, ma non escludo che i termini dell'accordo stesso ne vietino la divulgazione. Se L'accordo fosse particolarmente favorevole al milan (verosimile altrimenti non l'avrebbero firmato) l'Uefa si esporre a ricorsi di altri club o tutti i club in futuro vorrebbero L'accordo del milan


----------



## Masanijey (28 Giugno 2019)

Brutta macchia nella nostra storia, uno dei punti più bassi dopo la serie B, non si può essere felici per questo.
Tuttavia si tratta di un passaggio inevitabile, che ad un certo punto porta quasi sollievo (per rispondere a chi si indegna dei commenti di esultanza alla notizia).
Felicità no, ma sollievo si: abbiamo scelto il male minore. Immaginatevi magari tra un anno finalmente qualificati in Champions per poi essere esclusi poco dopo dal TAS.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi



Maledetto schifoso , che sia dannato


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Il cinese dava la colpa a Berlusconi, Elliott da la colpa a Berlusconi e al cinese, arriverà qualcuno che darà la colpa a Berlusconi, al cinese e a Elliott..magari con la promessa di "Riportare il Milan ai vertici del calcio europeo.." . Ma andate a fare in culo



e di chi è la colpa allora? 
Berlusconi ci ha rovinati! ci ha preso da un tribunale e ci ha quasi riportato in un tribunale. Sia stramaledetto lui e tutti quelli che continuano a idolatrarlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Può essere, non credi però che il tifoso del Milan abbia un minimo diritto di sapere a cosa si andrà incontro?
> Non credi che si debba essere chiari e spiegare se avrá un senso disputare il campionato 2019/2020? Se giocheremo per raggiungere un obiettivo?
> Non so ragazzi, io la penso così.



I tifosi non hanno diritto a sapere un bel niente di questi accordi.
Se c'è l'obbligo di divulgazione ben venga, altrimenti hanno tutto il diritto a tenere privati gli accordi con la UEFA (Anche perchè ci sono accordi nel mondo degli affari stipulati a pena di nullità in caso di divulgazione...)


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mah io continuo a non capire ,il prossimo triennio da quale anno parte e in quale anno dobbiamo raggiungere il break even point?



Per adesso è 2021, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe quello appena concluso (con un bel -90 milioni più o meno), ma questa sentenza / accordo con l'UEFA è per posticipare il termine al 2022, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe la stagione che sta per cominciare (e dove è ovvio che inizieremo a fare cessioni pesanti per arrivare al pareggio).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I tifosi non hanno diritto a sapere un bel niente di questi accordi.
> Se c'è l'obbligo di divulgazione ben venga, altrimenti hanno tutto il diritto a tenere privati gli accordi con la UEFA (Anche perchè ci sono accordi nel mondo degli affari stipulati a pena di nullità in caso di divulgazione...)


E certo, il tifoso caccia i soldi e basta. Poi se si gioca per qualcosa o per il nulla più totale, non ha diritto a saperlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Può essere, non credi però che il tifoso del Milan abbia un minimo diritto di sapere a cosa si andrà incontro?
> Non credi che si debba essere chiari e spiegare se avrá un senso disputare il campionato 2019/2020? Se giocheremo per raggiungere un obiettivo?
> Non so ragazzi, io la penso così.



Beh in linea di massima hai ragione, ma per i tifosi più informati (come quelli che frequentano questo forum) è inutile che comunichino l'ovvio, ormai sappiamo fin troppo bene come stanno le cose.

Poi che nonostante tutto si preferisca non accettarlo e continuare a sognare ad occhi aperti ci sta benissimo, alla fine siamo tifosi.

Riguardo all'obiettivo, lotteremo per quello che abbiamo lottato l'anno scorso, nella migliore delle ipotesi, per almeno tre stagioni. Poi al 2021, se la situazione sarà risanata e sostenibile, si potrà parlare di ambizioni diverse in modo più credibile e serio.

Per me potrebbero anche arrivare adesso con un comunicato congiunto e a reti unificate a dirci che l'anno prossimo lottiamo per il quarto posto, ma sarei un vero e proprio babbeo se ci credessi!


----------



## Fabiuz90 (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per adesso è 2021, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe quello appena concluso (con un bel -90 milioni più o meno), ma questa sentenza / accordo con l'UEFA è per posticipare il termine al 2022, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe la stagione che sta per cominciare (e dove è ovvio che inizieremo a fare cessioni pesanti per arrivare al pareggio).


Non più...la sentenza del break even al 2021 è annullata da questo accordo...adesso la camera giudicante dirà i nuovi termini in base agli accordi presi con la Uefa...


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per adesso è 2021, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe quello appena concluso (con un bel -90 milioni più o meno), ma questa sentenza / accordo con l'UEFA è per posticipare il termine al 2022, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe la stagione che sta per cominciare (e dove è ovvio che inizieremo a fare cessioni pesanti per arrivare al pareggio).



se il termine fosse al 2022 senza controlli intermedi (best case) fare cessioni al 01/07/2019 o al 30/06/2020 teoricamente non dovrebbe essere diverso.. o sbaglio?


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> Non più...la sentenza del break even al 2021 è annullata da questo accordo...adesso la camera giudicante dirà i nuovi termini in base agli accordi presi con la Uefa...



per questo non mi aspettavo comunicati da parte del Milan, o comunque me li sarei aspettati "vuoti" come di fatto è stato. Deve prima parlare la camera giudicante ed emettere la nuova sentenza.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per adesso è 2021, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe quello appena concluso (con un bel -90 milioni più o meno), ma questa sentenza / accordo con l'UEFA è per posticipare il termine al 2022, per cui il primo anno del conteggio sarebbe la stagione che sta per cominciare (e dove è ovvio che inizieremo a fare cessioni pesanti per arrivare al pareggio).



ok. 
termine spostato al 2022, dove verranno considerate le perdite a bilancio 2019-2020/2020-2021/2021-2022.
la prossima stagione è la 2019/2020 e siamo squalificati ok. metti caso arrivassimo quarti e sarebbe champions league. che succede secondo te?la giochiamo?
stesso discorso per gli anni successivi.


----------



## Znarf79 (28 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In questo comunicato accennano due volte a "LA" proprietà precedente. Quindi Yonghong Li. Nessun accenno alla gestione Berlusconi.



Ecco


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> ok.
> termine spostato al 2022, dove verranno considerate le perdite a bilancio 2019-2020/2020-2021/2021-2022.
> la prossima stagione è la 2019/2020 e siamo squalificati ok. metti caso arrivassimo quarti e sarebbe champions league. che succede secondo te?la giochiamo?
> stesso discorso per gli anni successivi.



Quello che secondo me ancora sfugge è che quest'anno cederemo i pezzi pregiati, chiudendo l'anno con un negativo ben diverso da quest'anno.

Faremo plusvalenze pesantissime.

Quindi il problema non si porrà, secondo me.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> se il termine fosse al 2022 senza controlli intermedi (best case) fare cessioni al 01/07/2019 o al 30/06/2020 teoricamente non dovrebbe essere diverso.. o sbaglio?



Corretto. Infatti Donnarumma Cutrone Suso e Calabria (oltre a qualche altro tipo Rodriguez) ancora non li abbiamo venduti, proprio perchè aspettano l'ufficialità. Verranno ceduti esattamente nell'arco di tempo che dici tu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh in linea di massima hai ragione, ma per i tifosi più informati (come quelli che frequentano questo forum) è inutile che comunichino l'ovvio, ormai sappiamo fin troppo bene come stanno le cose.
> 
> Poi che nonostante tutto si preferisca non accettarlo e continuare a sognare ad occhi aperti ci sta benissimo, alla fine siamo tifosi.
> 
> ...


Perché?


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> Non più...la sentenza del break even al 2021 è annullata da questo accordo...adesso la camera giudicante dirà i nuovi termini in base agli accordi presi con la Uefa...



Non è detto. Ancora non è stato ufficializzato. In teoria alla luce della doppia violazione citata in questa sentenza potrebbero anche inasprire la pena, rispetto a quanto deciso la scorsa estate dove la violazione era relativa ad un solo biennio.

Chiaramente c'è molta politica in questa situazione, penso che al Milan sappiano già tutto, in ogni caso faremo come minimo 60-70 milioni di plusvalenze già da primo esercizio, su questo penso non ci piova.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Perché?



In che senso perchè? Riguardo all'obiettivo?


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che secondo me ancora sfugge è che quest'anno cederemo i pezzi pregiati, chiudendo l'anno con un negativo ben diverso da quest'anno.
> 
> Faremo plusvalenze pesantissime.
> 
> Quindi il problema non si porrà, secondo me.



bhe la stagione 2018/2019 ormai è chiusa e ha un passivo di 80/90 milioni.
se il prossimo anno arriviamo quarti, e il trienno da prendere in considerazione comprende anche questo bilancio appena chiuso.
le cose sono due:

- se nell'accordo c'è il break even nel 2022 e nessun controllo intermedio allora è un discorso e ci da possibilità di farcela
- se nell'accordo c'è il break even nel 2022 ma siamo ogni anno sempre soggetti a controllo per il cumolo dei debiti del trienno precedente, allora siamo spacciati e non ci risolleveremo più.

e attenzione che la prima ipotesi sarebbe molto simile a un voluntary agreement, quindi praticamente mai concesso a nessuno.


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Corretto. Infatti Donnarumma Cutrone Suso e Calabria (oltre a qualche altro tipo Rodriguez) ancora non li abbiamo venduti, proprio perchè aspettano l'ufficialità. Verranno ceduti esattamente nell'arco di tempo che dici tu.



La discriminante è solo l'ingaggio. E' consigliabile liberarsi degli ingaggi alti (Donnarumma e Suso) già in questa sessione; per gli altri, in assenza di valide alternative, potrebbe valere la pena valutare l'andamento della stagione. 
Ma solo i nostri dirigenti sanno quale è il disegno.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> bhe la stagione 2018/2019 ormai è chiusa e ha un passivo di 80/90 milioni.
> se il prossimo anno arriviamo quarti, e il trienno da prendere in considerazione comprende anche questo bilancio appena chiuso.
> le cose sono due:
> 
> ...



Penso che l'accordo sia codesto, proprio per evitare che la stagione conclusa con 90 milioni di negativo sia conteggiata, altrimenti è chiaro che con un negativo simile sia impossibile recuperare sul trienno. Il senso di posticipare al 2022 è questo.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> La discriminante è solo l'ingaggio. E' consigliabile liberarsi degli ingaggi alti (Donnarumma e Suso) già in questa sessione; per gli altri, in assenza di valide alternative, potrebbe valere la pena valutare l'andamento della stagione.
> Ma solo i nostri dirigenti sanno quale è il disegno.



Penso che se arriverà un'offerta congrua venderemo chiunque. Non siamo nella posizione di dire no, mi pare chiaro.

L'ingaggio è una variabile importante, ma l'obiettivo è recuperare 90 milioni a bilancio, c'è poco da fare.
Forse a logica cercheremo di chiudere il primo bilancio a -30 e i due successivi in pareggio.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che l'accordo sia codesto, proprio per evitare che la stagione conclusa con 90 milioni di negativo sia conteggiata, altrimenti è chiaro che con un negativo simile sia impossibile recuperare sul trienno. Il senso di posticipare al 2022 è questo.



quindi secondo te detto in due parole, hanno barattato l'esclusione dall'europa league con un volontary agreement.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te detto in due parole, hanno barattato l'esclusione dall'europa league con un volontary agreement.



Hanno barattato l'Europa League col posticipo del termine al 2022, penso di sì. In sostanza è questo.
Come dire che la stagione appena conclusa non venga conteggiata, ne per i risultati sportivi nè per quelli economici, una sorta di anno franco.


----------



## First93 (28 Giugno 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> bhe la stagione 2018/2019 ormai è chiusa e ha un passivo di 80/90 milioni.
> se il prossimo anno arriviamo quarti, e il trienno da prendere in considerazione comprende anche questo bilancio appena chiuso.
> le cose sono due:
> 
> ...



Questo è il punto, anch'io credo/spero che si sia arrivati a questo tipo d'accordo in cambio di un'esclusione dalle coppe. Se dovessero giudicarci ogni triennio saremo punto e a capo e non avrebbe senso l'accordo. Aspettiamo la camera giudicante, magari da lì capiremo meglio.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (28 Giugno 2019)

Strano, gli espertoni da forum dicono che è bello esser fatti fuori dall'UEFA perchè così non dobbiamo rispondere più di niente, tutto abbuonato fino alla stagione 2019/2020 Della serie, vivo su Marte, e vado in vacanza su Plutone Poi con un "reminder" dalla Svizzera, che sta sul pianeta Terra, mi ricordano che in attesa di migrare su Marte al momento vivo ancora sul pianeta Terra pure io


----------



## sipno (28 Giugno 2019)

Insomma con Gattuso siamo finiti fuori dall'europa... Possiamo Dirlo.. ahahhaha


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno barattato l'Europa League col posticipo del termine al 2022, penso di sì. In sostanza è questo.
> Come dire che la stagione appena conclusa non venga conteggiata, ne per i risultati sportivi nè per quelli economici, una sorta di anno franco.



bha..spero sia così..ma lo dubito..se così fosse sarebbe un ottimo accordo.e non vedo perchè la uefa avrebbe dovuto concedercelo. siamo noi che non abbiamo rispettato le regole.


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che se arriverà un'offerta congrua venderemo chiunque. Non siamo nella posizione di dire no, mi pare chiaro.
> 
> L'ingaggio è una variabile importante, ma l'obiettivo è recuperare 90 milioni a bilancio, c'è poco da fare.
> Forse a logica cercheremo di chiudere il primo bilancio a -30 e i due successivi in pareggio.



Però il -90 delle ultime gestioni era legato anche ad un monte ingaggi elevato e che dovrebbe scendere di molto tra fine contratti, rosa corta e cessione dei giocatori con ingaggi insostenibili. 
Per questo, a mio modesto avviso, pur non facendo il contabile, credo che se fatta bene la sola cessione di Gigio sistemerebbe molto per il primo anno.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (28 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente sarebbe non giusto ma giustissimo informare il tifoso sui termini dell'accordo, ma non escludo che i termini dell'accordo stesso ne vietino la divulgazione. Se L'accordo fosse particolarmente favorevole al milan (verosimile altrimenti non l'avrebbero firmato) l'Uefa si esporre a ricorsi di altri club o tutti i club in futuro vorrebbero L'accordo del milan



Poi tra un anno, se così fosse, arriva FootballLeaks a s*******re noi e l'UEFA, visto che questi fantomatici accordi di cui vaneggiate, e dei quali non esiste NESSUNA prova ufficiale.Quindi se la feccenda è avvenuta "sottobanco" sarei moooooolto preoccupato.Ma molto.Ma proprio molto molto.Perchè lo schifo verrebbe fuori a stretto giro di posta, e sarebbe un disastro, l'ennesimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> bha..spero sia così..ma lo dubito..se così fosse sarebbe un ottimo accordo.e non vedo perchè la uefa avrebbe dovuto concedercelo. siamo noi che non abbiamo rispettato le regole.



Beh ci hanno escluso dalle coppe, mica è poco...

E' una sanzione tra le più pesanti da quando c'è il FPF. L'anno scorso l'avevamo scampata, poi ci siamo ripresentati con un altro -90 a bilancio e stavolta non potevano far finta di nulla, un'altra volta.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Però il -90 delle ultime gestioni era legato anche ad un monte ingaggi elevato e che dovrebbe scendere di molto tra fine contratti, rosa corta e cessione dei giocatori con ingaggi insostenibili.
> Per questo, a mio modesto avviso, pur non facendo il contabile, credo che se fatta bene la sola cessione di Gigio sistemerebbe molto per il primo anno.



Certamente. Ma abbiamo anche una rosa risicata e dobbiamo fare degli acquisti. La cessione di Donnarumma sicuramente sistemerà abbastanza, il primo anno però. Poi ci sono i due seguenti


----------



## Jazzy R&B (28 Giugno 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I tifosi non hanno diritto a sapere un bel niente di questi accordi.
> Se c'è l'obbligo di divulgazione ben venga, altrimenti hanno tutto il diritto a tenere privati gli accordi con la UEFA (Anche perchè ci sono accordi nel mondo degli affari stipulati a pena di nullità in caso di divulgazione...)



Certo, i tifosi devono solo pagare, pagare e pagare, e zitti.Come càzzo si permette un tifoso milanista di sindacare e di chiedere? Solo perchè spende 1.000 euro all'anno tra abboanamenti, Pay TV, magliette e gadgets assortiti pensa di contare qualcosa?Che stia zitto e continui a pagare e digerire qualsiasi mèrdata, no?Mi sembra logico, giusto e fisiologico!


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh ci hanno escluso dalle coppe, mica è poco...
> 
> E' una sanzione tra le più pesanti da quando c'è il FPF. L'anno scorso l'avevamo scampata, poi ci siamo ripresentati con un altro -90 a bilancio e stavolta non potevano far finta di nulla, un'altra volta.



Quello che è successo è perfettamente normale.

Quando FINALMENTE capiremo che Elliott è poco più di un curatore fallimentare, e sta lavorando per qualcuno in mezzo a vincoli fra di loro contrastanti, allo scopo di dare, dopo anni di letame, una ripulita finanziaria all'AC Milan, e NIENTE DI PIU', allora forse il numero di post su questi argomenti calerà del 98%.

E' stato detto milioni di volte, ma a quanto pare non è ancora sufficiente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In che senso perchè? Riguardo all'obiettivo?



Si. Ma un Po tutto il discorso. Non lo capisco a fondo. 
Dici e non dici.

Era interessante capire bene cosa ne pensi in generale.

Ricordo chiacchierate a marzo in cui discutevano di budget importanti. Che naturalmente nn ci sono. 

Se ti va, fammi un riassunto del tuo punto di vista sul milan adesso. Ad ampio raggio


----------



## Goro (28 Giugno 2019)

Eravamo finiti ieri come oggi, non è cambiato nulla...


----------

